# Electric Steps Buzzer



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

Can anyone offer some advice please?

We have just bought a used 2002 B574.
The steps warning buzzer does not work.
How is it suppose to work?
Is there a wiring diagram available?
I assume the buzzer is on the vehicle 12volt system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Check the switch on the steps first, they get covered in crud and are notorious for sticking, clean off any loose dirt and spray with copious amounts of WD40 and exercise it.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The micro switch on mine is black in colour and located on the step mechanism under the van. I had the same problem it turned out to be a loose earth lead again located under the van by the step.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I''ll roll under the van and take a look.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Boris,
The buzzer should sound only, when the ignition is on and the step is in the out position. 
TTFN,
J & R.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Step Buzzer*

Ours doesn't go off till the handbrake is released - does this mean there is a switch at the handbrake end as well ?

Smick


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Progress but no resolution*

Hello,

RE No buzzer with steps down.

Thought I'd cracked it! 
Took the cover off the steps motor & plunger switch. Stuck a test meter across the plunger, always open circuit. That's it! a new plunger switch will fix it. Drilled out aluminium rivet holding switch & contact lead on to the cover. Test switch OK!. Conclusion corrosion on rivet & contact lead causing lack of continuity. Clean it all up, bolt in back together with a bit of petroleum jelly to prevent it happing again. Jump in cab, turn ignition on with steps down,-no buzzer! B----r!

Geoff.

PS might be useful for somebody else.
Where is this buzzer located or where does the sound come from?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello again Boris, 
My buzzer does not operate untill the engine is running.
Jock


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Jock,

Following your response (thanks) I thought there was hope yet, so went to the van, started the engine, into gear, handbrake off, moved the van a few inches with the steps down,--no buzzer.

Geoff


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Boris and others reading this,

I had a problem with my steps failing to work and after doing all the obvious things like checking microswitches, etc. Buying and fitting a new one !!
Still nothing - the end was when I , in frustration, decided to check every connection in the circuit. I eventually found a push together connector which appeared Ok but power went in one end and didn't come out the other !!
The centre part of the connector was physically broken, of course it was right under the bottom of the van nicely covered in muck.
My advice is, don't assume anything, check every connection thoroughly.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Boris,
I have just been out to our 99 model E690 to check for you. Buzzer definately sounds when the engine was started, and the steps in the out position. The buzzer was located under the wooden locker ,that houses the battery charger and mains converter. This is on the passenger side (right) as ours is LHD. Hope this helps.
TTFN, Jock.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Jock for that.

At first light I'll be out there .

Geoff


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Buzzer Fixed!*

The steps buzzer is fixed.

The main fault was the aluminium rivet that was corroded, this held one the wires on the switch & the switch on the motor plastic cover.

Some kind sole told the buzzer was located in the rectifier area.

On investigation the buzzer is strapped across 12volts that come from the alternator & the switched earth from the steps switch.

The 12volts is from a piggyback on a yellow wire going to the box, I think socket B and marked alternator plug in the handbook.

So if the alternator is running (engine is running) and the steps switch provide an earth, the buzzer sounds.

I don't think the handbrake is involved.

Geoff.


----------

